# meeting irishteabear



## fred420 (Aug 18, 2009)

going to lunch today with irishteabear and her husband. they made the long ride from the backwoods of pennsylvania to visit relatives. due to time constraints no time for a smokeout. settling for a lunch at famous dave's bbq instead.....


----------



## fire it up (Aug 18, 2009)

There's always time for a "smokeout"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Still haven't tried Famous Dave's even though there is one about half an hour from me, heard it is a good place for sit down and order Q.
Hope you all have fun and get a good meal.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 18, 2009)

A guy who calls himself "Fred420" can't find time for a smokeout? I doubt that! Just park behind the Famous Dave's and take care of business. Makes the food taste even better y'know! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun making new friends either way!

Dave


----------



## fred420 (Aug 18, 2009)

no more smokeouts--random job testing... but yummy meat smokes..and a good lunch..


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 18, 2009)

HA!!!!!!  Good one.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 18, 2009)

How was lunch? We need an update.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 18, 2009)

she was looking fowared to the hook up Jeff-hope u all had a great time.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 19, 2009)

Lunch was fun. Jeff brought his daughter, Hannah with him. She's a cutie! Yes, we got pics.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you all had a Great time...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 19, 2009)

glad to hear you had a great time.  Cant wait to see the pictures.

how did you like famous Daves.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 19, 2009)

Famous Dave's was pretty good.  Hubby said my ribs and brisket were better.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well he know where his toast is being cooked. No I bet yours is better. I'm glad you folks had a great time. I cann't wait for the pics. Isn't it hard to eat some where that you know you can cook better than they can make it. Go figure


----------



## billbo (Aug 21, 2009)

He better say that!


----------



## fred420 (Aug 21, 2009)

dawn's husband knows who wears the pants!!!!  he was even nice enough to let her sample his lunch--dawn was even thoughtful enough to help him pick what SHE wanted to try!!! just jokin' dawn..............


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

Planning on going to the Famous Dave's not far from here.
Anything in particular you would definitely recommend trying out?


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 21, 2009)

I like their corn,, other than that my wife just complains about their food. 

There ribs arent bad but grosly overpriced,,,,, Just cause I can feet 5 people for the price,, not cause they are really out of line. 

Congrats on the meet,,,


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL, Jeff.  Having diabetes means I get stuck eating low carb stuff but I still get to sample off hubby's plate.


----------



## smokiedokie (Aug 22, 2009)

skip their meat and go for the pickles is all  I can say.


----------

